# Any Sledge-amp PC12 Plus owners here?



## SVSandKlipschFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Trying to decide between buying a used PC12 Ultra (circa 2005 or so - Bash amp) for about $700 vs saving a bit and getting a new (Sledge amp) PC12+ DSP model. (discounted right now but not sure when that will expire).

Personally I like the old-school knobs vs one knob/LCD for settings but what concerns me more are some reports (from Sledge Ultra model owners IIRC) at AVS about some amp noise floor ('wind like' noise, granted SVS says should be 50db or under, although at least one owner said he notices it at his LP, of course when content isn't playing)

maybe not an issue for most owners but I'd rather wait for a possible change/rev to address this (from posts there they seem to be aware this is a concern for some owners at least).... but of course if I wait I'll likely lose out on the used PC12 Ultra...
But I've learned the hard way (experience is a cruel teacher) that often it's best to wait/spend a bit more (i.e. buy better to begin with rather that buy/sell or try to, then buy better later).

anyway - wondering if anyone has compared the PC12 Ultra (TC sounds TV12 woofer I think) vs the new Sledge PC12 Plus. 

I have a pair of used (orig owner bought in 2007) TV-12-based PB12-Ultra/2's (rosenut) in the downstairs HT room and pretty happy with them. (Other than some bash amp TX Hum, which SVS said is normal for that amp) - but wondering if the newer design/amp/woofer and a warranty is worth the extra $$$.

it would be going in a smaller/sealed room so no concerns on output/SPL in that room (not sure about how deep either would go there) - but mainly wondering about the better value...

TIA for any comments from experience/comparing these, or opinions.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The Sledge amps are new and are supposed to be better than the Bash. I can say that the SB-12 NSD I have for my review is an amazing sub. How the other subs with the Sledge amps perform, I cannot say. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

SVS has made revisions in their woofers, and my guess would be that the new plus woofer would probably be better than the older woofer. I know that I helped my brother change out his original db12 plus woofers for the 12.3 version, and the sound quality was way better. I think I read something about the new plus being as good as the previous version of the ultra. I am not sure on this, but I thought there were a couple of revision on the ultra after the tv12 woofer. I know that the new plus woofer costs about the same amount as the new ultra as far as woofer replacement so I have a feeling that it is amazing. If there is a problem with the amp, I know that SVS will take care of it. They never leave their customers hanging.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

I know I don't post often here on the Shack, but I recently(first week of Jan 2011) bought an SVS PB12-Plus DSP with the 800w Sledge amp. I will say I'm very impressed and I too thought I would miss the "old school" knobs but after playing with the new Sledge amp, I've grown to really like the simplicity. I"ve not noticed a "wind like" noise floor, as a matter of fact I don't hear any noise floor. This sub replaced a sealed Emotiva Ultra 12 sub, which is now a part of a dedicated 2 channel setup in the bedroom, and I know comparing the two is unfair and are like apples & oranges, but the SVS is what I've always thought a good subwoofer should be & sound like.


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

I can also confirm that my new pc12-plus dsp does have the "wind like" noise - I don't notice it in my normal seating position - but it is audible nearby. It's my first sub - integrates well with my speakers - I've got it in the 16hz tune - the single button interface is really easy to operate - and it does sound absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

This is good to hear....I have 2 Bash Amp PBU's and one of them has always had a low "wind like" noise. As of yesterday, the sub now has a very loud noise coming from it, at 3' its an avg of 71db's and sometimes it sounds like a crackling thump that goes over 75db. This is with the sub plug into the wall and no interconnects from the AVR. What I found funny was that when the room size knob is moved from setting to setting large/small/med/off there is a distinct "thump"...the gain knob does not alter the sound at all.

I wasn't worried about the low "wind" noise but now its kind of scary actually. 

I like to run my PBU's in 10hz quite often...the Sledge doesn't even have that capability..correct?

On another note, I emailed SVS Tech yesterday concerning the issue and had a response very quickly. At this time I'm working with them to see of my options.

But as mentioned, I'm glad to hear what was said in the last two post.


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

Which tune do you use for your pc/pb12 - 20hz, 16hz or sealed? I'm using 16hz - but I'm considering trying the sealed...onder:


----------

